# Some Jack Dempsy Questions :)



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the colours of these fish a lot, and I was just wondering about general care stuff for them since I know nearly nothing about them 

Agression?

Tank mates?

Size?

Suggested tank size?

pH, kH, temp, etc?

And anything else you can think of would help.

Thanks! <3


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

*Aggression?* Variesâ€¦ a high quality, healthy specimen should be very active and very capable. Males are very aggressive with one another, females can usually be kept together. A pair will rarely allow JD tank mates a moment of peace.

*Tank mates?* Avoid super aggressive Cichlids such as Flowerhorns, Red Devils, etc, etcâ€¦ avoid small Cichlids such as Dwarvesâ€¦ Most Cichlids in the mid range could be considered as JD tankmates

*Size?* Females 6â€


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

O wow! Thanks! That got them all down pat at once!

So Texas cichlids or firemouths could both be tank mates?

And min 75g? Looks like I'll be going for that 90g after all ;D


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I would say that Texas Cichlid is at the high end of aggression for acceptable tankmates... meaning often they will work together, but a weak Dempsey or a tough Texas might cause issues...

...and I would say that a FM is on the other end of the aggression scale. If the FM happens to be weak, or the JD is extra tough... there may be issues...

With that being said, I would expect the Texas to pick on the FM, if all 3 fish were housed together...

But I must admit I haven't owned a Texas Cichlid in almost 20 years. The "average" aggression may be a little lower these days (It is believed by most hobbyists that over the years aquarium bred strains are less aggressive than they were 15 or 20 years ago).


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*Toby* - Not a derail attempt, really ... but what company makes your 50 breeder? All the ones out here are the same footprint as 40 breeders, just taller. Takes a 60 breeder to meet the footprint of the 75 around here, but they are ultra rare. Would be really interested in that size tank though.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

My 50 breeders were built by the owner of a fish store in Columbia S Carolina... I purchased them from him... he still has a few but gas mileage may ruin the deal 

Mine are 50" long x 18" deep (front to back) @ 13" tall...

I set 8 of them up about 2 months ago in my new fishroom. I've been using 75 gal tanks to breed Dempseys in for a few years and I find my 50 breeders to work just as well... the lowered height has no negative impact on the fish.

*Moghedian* - If your Texas were female... and your JD & FM were male... I think this stocklist would have a very strong chance of long term success in a 90 gallon...


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

those fish should work fine together in a tank that size. I've had the same fish together and the only problems I had were my jd killing texas's. But with my tex\rd, I don't have that problem any more :thumb: . And not to sound like a jerk, but I wouldn't put a female tex in with male a jd and fm, texas cichlids will hybridize very easily. The only reason i'm bringing this up is because if 2 of your fish get together, that leaves one odd man out. Most likely your fm. But if your not against having your fish breed, it would be a great way to minimize agression between 2 of them...


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Toby, I was going to ask about the tanks/ranks in your fishroom in a different thread, but I see you have given some info here. How 'bout a thread dedicated to your fishroom? Sounds cool.

btw I miss being able to call you Nutjob...

Eric


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea, that's what I thought.

At the petstore, the JDs, Texs, and FMs are all in the same tank, but the fish store rule applies in that for some reason, they work better there than at home.

I have a Texan right now in isolation, although his finrot is completely gone and he is as active as ever, and I'll be moving him back soon to a now empty tank.

It was just as idea I was playing with because I love both FMs and Texans, and I always thought JDs were really pretty.

I'll probably just end up with more texans ;D

Oh! What about Rope fish? Do you think my texan would beat them up?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

They are usually young enough in the fish store that aggression hasn't set in.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I didn't consider the JD and Tx spawning... good point MetalHead, a spawning pair in a 4' tank probably wouldn't be kind to tankmates...

I'm under the impression that a male Tx is typically tougher than a male JD... I may be wrong though. I haven't kept a Tx in a very long time...

...and sure Walkin... I'll come up with an intro thread one day this week... It's cool


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

how come you arent a nutcase anymore?


----------



## Bigboystyle (Jan 15, 2008)

*** got a male dempsey about 5" and a male Texas about 4" and the JD beats on the Texas constantly. However, I have had many a dempsey in my time and this guy seems to be one of the toughest and meanest i ever had. If you have a mild mannered dempsey I would think this would work for a long time to come.


----------

